# Still Lookin For Members



## eric jones (Sep 16, 2004)

Monroe Co--700 acres--Very productive--Call Eric 770-677-1333.Openings for 5 members--$775 ea. Mixed pine and hardwoods.Afew food plots, 2 creeks. Camping area. Easy access. Typically take 18 to 25 animals /year. 1 1/2 hrs from Atl.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

Where bouts is sthe land in Monroe Co? How much?  How many hunters?  Any turkey?


----------



## kennhunter (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you still looking for members? How many is in the club now?


----------



## hunter rich (Oct 22, 2004)

how much and where is it???


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 23, 2004)

*very interested*

please let me know if you will have any 2005-2006 openings.  Price, how many members, land make up.


----------



## tarbaby (Dec 24, 2004)

*club membership*

Monroe Cty where? how much land? How many members? Dues? Rules?


----------

